# DHCP Broadcasting for a lease timed out

## gen2Rich

I've just installed 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 from the net. Everything went pretty well but now when I try to boot the system I get to a point where it says this:

```

Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

      dhcp

         Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease 

eth0: timed out

eth0: trying to use old lease in '/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

eth0: checking 169.254.8.65 is available on attached networks

eth0: using IPv44LL address 169.254.8.65

               eth0 recieved address 169.254.8.65/16

            netmask

            No loaded modules provide "netmask" (netmask_start)

            255.255.255.0

SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

   Mounting networ filesystems ...

   Starting local ...

```

/etc/inet.d/net has this line:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

It's timing out waiting to get a lease. It should get something like 192.168.0.3.

What can I try to fix this? It installed over the net so I know all that works fine but I probably don't have something configured right. ping to www.gentoo.org gives "unknown host". I need to configure DNS and DHCP, how? I'm plugged into my own router to get addresses. There's another PC on the router that's working fine but I haven't tried Gentoo on that PC yet. But I know the router is working correctly. That's how I'm posting this.Last edited by gen2Rich on Tue Jul 07, 2009 6:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

might try it with sysresccd

-its kernel will be notably more recent

-it's build atop gentoo, and is often a superior medium for installing Gentoo

-screwy bugs that affect DHCP in order builds with earlier kernels (one comes to mind) will have been sorted with the later kernel

really just sounds like a dhcp/kernel issue

the other thing you could try is setting a static IP on your gentoo box, and seeing if that allows you to route out

A complete && working example:

```

meat@gentoob0x ~ $ sudo cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="mydomain.com"

dns_servers_eth0="4.2.2.2"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

if you dont know your mask/broadcast/gateway, you should be able to easily snag it from a Windows machine that has a working setup

If a static IP sorts it, indeed I'd say it's an issue with DHCP on the install build you have, and would highly recommend trying the install via sysrescuecd (the steps are quite literally EXACTLY the same, so long as you aren't x64 - and even then only one variant)

----------

## cach0rr0

sorry, i completely misread your post - disregard the entirety of my mention of sysresccd

your system is already functional

try setting a static IP as a test? just to see if we can rule that out, and isolate the cause as being DHCP

----------

## gen2Rich

I'm sorry, I forgot to post my hardware info. This is a 64 bit machine.

FoxConn digitalife A79A-S mbd.

AMD Phenom 9500 quad

2G RAM

Realtek LAN

----------

## cach0rr0

normally folks like the output of emerge --info as well

its output is largely over my head, but someone else viewing this will thank me for saving the time requesting it  :Smile: 

----------

## gen2Rich

I compiled the generic kernel and booted it instead and I'm up. There's something wrong in my kerenel settings I'll have to work out but this is good enough for me now.

thanks

----------

## cwr

169.254.0.0 to 255.255 is the APIPA set of addresses; I'm not sure you want

that. You probably  need to configure /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

to set up a reasonable default address if DHCP can't find anything on the network.

You could try clearing out /var/lib/dchp as well; that's where obsolete DHCP

leases are stored, and they tend to confuse the issue when debugging.

Will

----------

